# Mike or Eric HELP



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

Mike/Eric;Eric as you now I am having a hard time of it with the pain from the scleroderma. Now things have gotten worse where I have been ordered off the epival. I am going threw bad withdrawals with migranes, dizziness, stomach sick and vomiting. I have put on the relaxation tape a couple time and it has helped a bit. Is there anything I can do with my tape schedule that might help me further. I am on day 82 and I did e mail Mike but I have yet to have gotten a response. I realize he is very busy is there anything I can do. Denise


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Denise, I will make sure Mike see this, but he will probably see it tomorrow his time.Have you discussed the symptoms your having from the withdrawal with the doctor and let him know you are having a hard time at the moment. Did they cut you off cold turkey?Sorry to hear this is happening to you.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

Hi Eric;Yes i spoke to doctor about this thats why I have to wait til next week before I can start something else. No I did not come off cold turkey. God I can't imagine that I would be sucidial if I did that. Alothought I was originally on 1500 mg of epvial and I have been on 500 since Sunday and I will be on that amount until this Friday and then I am to come off it all together. It should be the making of a fun Victoria weekend for me. I pray I will be feeling better by then. Thanks for contacting Mike for me.Denise


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Denise did you tell the Dr. the severity of the withdrawal symptoms?? I kinda think this shouldn't be happening. Perhaps he may recommend slowing this down a bit to make it easier on your bod. BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

My thoughts exactly BQ. Perhaps speak to him about this Denise.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

Hi guys;I spoke to the doctor about the severity and he wants me to take a couple more days at least one more. When I came on to this drug I had a hard time. Mind you not as hard as this. He said the fact that I am stressed and can't get relaxed is not helping matters either. He told me I need to try and relaxe for the next couple of days. I am trying and my kids and hubby have been so good about it. Rachel has basically been running the house trying to keep her sister in line and keeping things clean. Yeasterday morning I had gotten up with them when they were going to school and I had layed down on the sofa and must have dozed off because the next thing I feel is a little kiss and a blanket been pulled over me and Rachel saying I love you. I called my instructor and asked for an extention on my final assignment and that has been granted. Bob's holidays start next Wedesday he tried to get them a week earlier but no go because it is hard to find someone to work in his building because they have to have High Security clearance to go in and clean on most of the floors and not many have that clearance. Anyway I keep saying my prayers and putting my faith in the man above although I think he is pushing it with me I will survive this. I have survived a whole lot worse.Denise


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Denise, Yeah I think with this slower is better.







So glad hubby will be able to take some time off. & Tell the girls how proud I am of them to pitch in like that when Mom needs it!!!! They are getting cyber Hugs from me!!!((((Rachel)))) & ((((Eden))))!aka "Denise's Angels"Go easy hon & keep the Doc (& us!) posted on how you are doin.







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Denise, how you doing today? I email Mike and he should be getting to this as soon as he can. He has been really busy before he goes on his holiday.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

Hi Eric;The migrane finally left around 6:00 today. Apparently my blood presure was up and this was causing the migrane to be stronger and last longer. I am still dizzy and stomach sick hopefully that will start to settle soon. The back pain is still really bad. I said to Bob tonight that while I was going threw migrane hell I didn't feel the back as much but I do now. I find it hard standing from the pain and the dizzy spells. I am taking it easy the last couple of days. trying to stay stress free which is hard considering I blew my temper at a meeting last night at a total idiot who figured he was going to intimidate me. Boy did he get it wrong lets just say all these months of frustration blew off. I knew I shouldn't have went but I had to present a report. I suspect thats when the blood presure went up last night. It will teach him not to cornor me again. People tend not to see the nasty side in me. I don't very often blow my temper even at home. Bob is going to buy me a swimming pass to see if that will strenghen my back as a post mothers day gift. Swimming is something I love and when I was young it helped blow of a lot of steam and fustration.Denise


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Denise, I think the pain management classes and swimming will help a lot along with working with the doctors on this. The hypnosis should help lower the blood pressure to, but might be tricker and be a little harder to get there in the pain your in, but keep at it, who knows how bad it would be without it.Your doing the right things.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2001)

Hi Denise,Hang in there, I am posting off line







Sorry for delay, Best RegardsMike


----------

